# Today's removal



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

They look like they were in a good spot for you to reach them, that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

It looks like most of the comb is reasonably new. How long do you think they had been there?

Was there no insulation in that space or did they remove it?

I like the part at the bottom left where it looks like the bees just decided they wanted to be different. "I'm sick of front to back, let make some right to left".


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

The insulation had sagged. I removed it. It was this year's swarm. The honey was nearly clear and the comb very white. Very easy removal and 5 gal. of comb and honey. Don't know how much it will be after straining.


----------



## Madison68 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice pictures Idee, I read the post about you retiring and I say congratulations to you! I have about 10 years till I do but I know that beekeeping will be a big part of it as I know it will be for you. Good luck to you. Madison....


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice photo. I assume the entrance was by the cement block wall. It is interesting to see that the combs were built the long way, which is opposite what I have seen in photos of top bar hives.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

A good size check, a bucket of honey and wax, with free bees.
I cant wait for retirement!  Enjoy.......


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

<"I'm sick of front to back, let make some right to left".>

It's so hard to teach newbees how to do it right.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

awesome. looks like the floor joists were doubled-up 2"x6", maybe 2"x8". i sure bet that comb would fit into a deep frame with minimal effort and little cutting.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Iddee, nice picture. You know, you have to love it when a plan comes together. Iddee is the only one I know that insulates everything except where he wants a swarm to reside...and they just go there! <wink>

He probably have screws to remove the little section of wall board that covered the swarm...some people have all the luck! haha....

Heading to Tractor Supply this morning to pick up a Bonide, thanks for your help and I'll be in touch shortly.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*As usual*

I'm confused. The date on the picture is 2003.  Or is this one of those space time consortium things?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

BB, this is a beek, not a photographer. Whatever the camera was set at from the factory is where it is still at. I have no idea how to set the date.


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> I'm confused. The date on the picture is 2003.  Or is this one of those space time consortium things?


If I take the batteries out of my old camera for long enough, it always thinks its Jan. 1, 2001 (I think I bought it in 2001). I'm not sure what my newer camera would pick as a date.

Idee, find a kid to set the date for you (kids never seem to have trouble understanding such things  ). It'll make figuring out when you took the pictures easier.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Iddee*

I think you took this picture on the same day!

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/Iddee/Swarm catching attire/bees031.jpg

BTW, where's the bugs? Had they swarmed before you got there? I did one like that today, what little brood there was hadn't been capped yet, but there was a LOT of bees.


----------

